# GPS in UAE (Satnav)



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Guys, I am considering buying a GPS as I drive a lot for work and spend most of my time getting lost. 

Does anybody have any experience with them here. i'm not sure how well it will work with no postcodes etc?

Is there anything in particular I should look for when buying one?

I do have maps on my phone but my phone is not very good and it is very unreliable. 

Thanks


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Google maps? Best thing since sliced bread... 

You can also use Waze on your phone, its pretty good too...

If I were you, I would invest in a better phone... and a $10 car charger and phone car cradle from fleabay that you can hook into the a/c vent...

Google maps is great on my Samsung...

Edit:

This is the app I was talking about... its free and has community edited maps, which are pretty up to date...

http://www.waze.com/


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. it is also the case I am constantly on my phone as I work in sales. 

you are right though I do need a new phone.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Then get two phones!! You will then look like every other person in the UAE!

I have met very few people who have just one phone, and none who have no phone...


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

haha, very true. I am behind the times (I still even have a blackberry). Shhhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## rowood (Nov 9, 2011)

Have a look at Nokia phones, I use the ovi maps for satnav, the maps are free to download and use... not only Dubai but worldwide. Think they are called Here maps on the nokia Lumia range.


----------



## voipkid (Aug 30, 2013)

imac said:


> I have met very few people who have just one phone, and none who have no phone...


Unless they don't want to be found


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

imac said:


> Google maps? Best thing since sliced bread...
> 
> You can also use Waze on your phone, its pretty good too...
> 
> ...


I use a Garmin and a get coordinates off of Google Maps to plug in. Once I am actually at a destination I then save it to favorites. Coordinates work well but the Garmin also has the major/minor places like "Times Square Mall", ect.

Many places will send you a map that often is nearly useless but you can then match it up to Google Maps, right click and get the coordinates.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> I use a Garmin and a get coordinates off of Google Maps to plug in. Once I am actually at a destination I then save it to favorites. Coordinates work well but the Garmin also has the major/minor places like "Times Square Mall", ect.
> 
> Many places will send you a map that often is nearly useless but you can then match it up to Google Maps, right click and get the coordinates.


Agreed - that is exactly what i do, as well.
I like the Garmin - as it shows you the speed limits and a display giving your current speed.
This has certainly saved me from fines when travelling along unfamiliar routes!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

+1 for google maps which can also show traffic delays. If you're on the phone a lot and don't have integrated bluetooth in your car I would recommend one of these  (I bought mine at Sharef DG sometime ago) which plug into the AUX on the car stereo (assuming you have one!) basically turning your stereo into a giant phone speaker. Works great for playing music too! :drum:


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

jtnofx said:


> Hi Guys, I am considering buying a GPS as I drive a lot for work and spend most of my time getting lost.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with them here. i'm not sure how well it will work with no postcodes etc?
> 
> ...


In General Satnav in UAE not very accurate due to the continues work on the road.
i never used one my self , learned the way around after getting lost to many times .

Good Luck


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks a lot guys, good info!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a Garmin Montana, but I mostly use it in the desert - still very good around town, but the maps need to be bought separately. Satellite imagery (another purchase, but cheap) is also very good for orientating yourself.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Get a used Nokia N8 on dubizzle (the sell for under AED 500). You can preload the maps of a country for free at home, and then you can use the GPS to navigate in the city...meaning you don't need a data package on our phone (which is something that you do need on Samsung/iPhone).


----------

